# Question on using Bridge to rename photos



## Replytoken (Feb 3, 2020)

I know that LR does not allow the use of sub-seconds or milliseconds to be used in renaming files.  But, it appears that Bridge 2020 does allow this information to be used.  Other than the inconvenience of using Bridge for renaming, is their anything else that I need to know or consider if I want to use this information in naming files since it is helpful when I have shot bursts of images at  a fairly high FPS?

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2020)

I presume this isn't a new capability in Bridge, but I've never heard of anything. You're obviously aware of the impact of renaming outside your catalogue, sp I'd just question the value of duplicating so much EXIF in a filename - a sequential number is easier to read, more memorable, and can be done in LR. Also, » Complex File Renaming – using my Search & Replace plugin is a workaround to it all in LR.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 3, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> I presume this isn't a new capability in Bridge, but I've never heard of anything. You're obviously aware of the impact of renaming outside your catalogue, sp I'd just question the value of duplicating so much EXIF in a filename - a sequential number is easier to read, more memorable, and can be done in LR. Also, » Complex File Renaming – using my Search & Replace plugin is a workaround to it all in LR.


I would not be renaming any images already in my catalog, and I would never rename them outside of LR.

A lot of my normal front end workflow of culling and renaming took place outside of LR, but I am making some changes so I can address a few issues that have cropped up over the past couple of years.  I was using sequential numbering as part of my naming strategy, but I want to change it a bit.  I have not fully decided on an approach, but using sub-seconds seemed somewhat logical given the new workflow I was envisioning, and yes to some degree it is easier to read.  I was not that familiar with that plugin, but now that I am, I will have to give it consideration.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 4, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> I would not be renaming any images already in my catalog, and I would never rename them outside of LR.
> 
> A lot of my normal front end workflow of culling and renaming took place outside of LR, but I am making some changes so I can address a few issues that have cropped up over the past couple of years.  I was using sequential numbering as part of my naming strategy, but I want to change it a bit.  I have not fully decided on an approach, but using sub-seconds seemed somewhat logical given the new workflow I was envisioning, and yes to some degree it is easier to read.  I was not that familiar with that plugin, but now that I am, I will have to give it consideration.
> 
> ...


Ken,

Which tools do you use for pre-Lightroom work for culling?  For renaming?


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 4, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Ken,
> 
> Which tools do you use for pre-Lightroom work for culling?  For renaming?


Well, I originally was using Faststone IV for culling and ImageIngester Pro to rename/backup/convert to DNG prior to importing into LR.

I liked FSIV because it was fast and it easily allowed you to view up to 4 images at once.  For the most part, like many viewing programs, it relied on the embedded jpeg files, and that was a bit of an issue.  I acquired FastRawViewer a few years ago, so when I needed to better evaluate an image, I could use it as an external editor, and that helped a bit.

IIP was great because it was a one button solution after I had finished culling.  However, Marc Rochkind stopped supporting it a few years ago so it seemed like a good idea to find a replacement before it completely stopped working.

I have decided that I no longer want to convert my raw files to DNG, I am a bit behind in culling images, and a few other things in need of attentions arose so some changes seemed in order.  There are a lot of programs that will do one task well, so I am sure I could put together something with multiple choices for each program, but I was hoping to streamline things a bit in the process of replacing programs.

The only other programs that offer similar viewing as FSIV (4 images scroll locked at 100% magnification) are XNView and Breeze Browser, so I am not sure if I will change out or just keep FRV as my "external editor" in FSIV for critical viewing of raw files.  The rest is still up for grabs right now as I  mull over and evaluate my choices.

--Ken


----------

